

MySQL client for iPad - obaid

I am planning on a writing a mysql client for iPad. Thinking of charging 4.99 for this app. I think it will be useful &#38; fun to write this app. what do you guys think?
======
macassist
As long as it's direct connection to the db, and not through some lame PC
proxy (I'm looking at you, "Database Viewer Plus for iPad"), I'll buy it, and
would spend $10 on it.

------
avdempsey
Has anyone been able to connect a VPN with openvpn? That, plus a mysql client
that gracefully re-connects when the server kills you, would be worth much
more than $5 to me.

------
protomyth
Well, if you do a PostgreSQL one, I would buy it for 4.99 (not a mysql user).
I bought an ssh client for my iPhone and that has been great.

good luck!

------
jasonlbaptiste
I'd pay you a ton of money for this

~~~
astrodust
$ton > $5, I presume!

------
dyler
I would buy it.

